# Kellerwald und Knüllwald



## majorto43 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 
Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe Mountenbiker und Rennradfahrer, die in der Woche (nach Absprache) 40-60Km und an den Wochenenden auch mal an die 100km unter die pedale nehmen.
Da wir im schnitt alle so um die 50Jahre alt sind fahren wir keinen 35schnitt mehr und lassen es etwas langsamer angehn. Mountenbike ca20km und rennrad je nach Runde 25-28km Schnitt.
Soviel zu uns (Thomas ,Gunther, und Horst)
Wir suchen auf diesem wege noch den ein oder anderen Radsportfreund (Damen sind natürlich auch Herzlich willkommen) der Lust und die nötige Zeit hat,
ein paar Kilometer auf dem Sattel zu verbringen.
Wir Jungs kommen aus Borken  (Großenenglis) und fahren Touren um unser Städchen herum (alle Richtungen)
An den Wochenenden geht es meistens in den wunderschönen Kellerwald .

Wenn wir dich neugirig gemacht haben, dann ist das genau das was wir damit erreichen wollten. Ihr seit Rechtherzlich willkommen und wir freuen uns über jeden
der sich mit uns in der Natur bewegen möchte.

Hier noch meine Kontakt Adresse
[email protected]
Gruß Thomas


----------

